# Not skunked this time!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

August 29th. I left the house around 07:25 to go get my minnow trap. I was disappointed that there were only 7 creek chubs in the trap. Then I was off to the ramp at the Cincinnati Public Landing; to launch my boat. There was an up river wind that made launching my boat harder than normal. I finally got my boat on the river and headed to my first spot around 08:25.

Had my 3 lines in the river at 09:10, noticed a light tap at 09:15. I check that rod for bait and it was snagged, but then it came free. I was surprised to see a small flathead at the other end of the line. It was only 13 inches long, it swallowed the hook. The fish knocked the live creek chub up the line. I cut the line, took the picture and put it back in the river. I really thought it was going to be a good day of action but it did not work out that way

I moved around that area 4 different times, marking fish but not getting any bites. I was in 45 feet of water and still getting snagged up about every time I moved. I was frustrated re-tying my hooks so many times. 11:20 I finally decided to move since I was not getting any action at all!

Me second spot I knew about was a deep hole and marked fish so I dropped my anchor. 11:45 I had live creek chub on one rod cut thawed shad on another line and dead creek chub on the last rod. 11:55 I hooked into a decent fish on the live creek chub. It was another flathead; I had not caught one that size in *years*. He was 34 inches long and weighed 5.5 pounds per my digital scale. I did notice there was a red strip of something along the fish’s one side; I had never seen anything like that before. It looks like some form of rash. He was hooked so I did not have to re-tie. 12:15.I had another bite, it just would tighten, then drop, then pick it up, and it never let me get a pull to set the hook. The live creek chub was missing when I reeled in the line. I then checked my other lines they; were all hit by gar, just head left on the hook.

12:45 I then decided to head for my favorite spot. I got my lines in the water at 13:00. At 13:15 had a bite on strawberry seasoned chicken breast, it never did run with the bait. 13:45 I called it a day, since I was not getting anymore bites. I stayed out longer than usual since the temperature was so mild, but the upriver wind got too strong to fight. It made getting my boat back on the trailer a real hassle!


My next trip odds are; I will launch out of Schmidt’s ramp and fish some deep holes I know about. The surface temp for the river is still around 80 degree. I did not get skunked this time anyway; I hope next trip will get more fish and maybe bigger cats.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like a nice trip!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the cats.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! Wtg!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's interesting. I'm not a flathead fisherman as I don't want to mess with live bait but I do catfish all the time for channels and blues. I have caught many of those baby flats and they do the same thing. Barely bump the rod tip and then nothing. Then you reel in find a cute little flatty that has swallowed the hook. And I fish 8/0 Gammys! Craziness. I always hope they make it but with a big hook in their tummies I always wonder. 

You know it.


----------

